# VW sexy ladies sticker?



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where to obtain the VW Emblem sticker with the 2 girls spreading their legs to make the VW?


----------



## zacksmk4 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: VW sexy ladies sticker? (Kx125rider572)*

I have that tattoo on my back.lol


----------



## TBONENYC (Mar 19, 2006)

picssssssss lol


----------



## Keybordem (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (TBONENYC)*

Here ya go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

/thread.


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Glidden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Glidden* »_








/thread.

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitracer13 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: VW sexy ladies sticker? (Kx125rider572)*

You just made my day!


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: VW sexy ladies sticker? (rabbitracer13)*

I can make these if your still looking for them let me know I make decals and stickers


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: VW sexy ladies sticker? (zacksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zacksmk4* »_I have that tattoo on my back.lol

do you really? ahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW sexy ladies sticker? (nobledub)*

Occasionally (or more often) on the eBays...


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

grfxp.com
they have all kinds of stickers


----------



## jtablerd (Oct 9, 2004)

one of the few things i miss about my mk4...


----------

